# Bátyja, nénje



## franknagy

Találkoztatok-e már azzal, hogy valaki a nagybátyját és a nagynénjét "Bátyja" illetve "Nénje" szavakkal emlegeti és szólítja is,  "A. bácsi, B. néni" helyett?
(Ha az illető anyjának pontosan egy-egy fiú- és lánytestvére van, akkor a megszólítás teljesen egyértelmű.)


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem nem rémlik ilyesmi.


----------



## francisgranada

A "nénje" megszólítással találkoztam. Egy barátom felesége nevezte és szólította így a nagynénjét (édesanyja leánytestvérét). Ha jól emlékszem, Királyhelmec környékéről származik.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, találkoztam. A családunkban használt.


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> A "nénje" megszólítással találkoztam. Egy barátom felesége nevezte és szólította így a nagynénjét (édesanyja leánytestvérét). Ha jól emlékszem, Királyhelmec környékéről származik.


*Királyhelmec*ről? Érdekes. Jó messze van *Debrecen*től, ahol az unokatestvéreim mondják így.


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> *Királyhelmec*ről? Érdekes. Jó messze van *Debrecen*től, ahol az unokatestvéreim mondják így.



Egyáltalán nincs messze, légvonalban kb. 100 km. Ez is, az is Kelet-Magyarország


----------

